# Excel spreadsheet 'locked for editing'??



## Beeeater (Jan 20, 2006)

I use Excel 2007. I have a file called 'Assets.xls' which is updated by links from other spreadsheets. The problem is that sometimes, after opening and closing this file, I cannot re-open it and I get the "Assets.xls is locked for editing by 'Ken' "
This is a problem because I am Ken, I am the only person who uses this computer, and even If I shut Excel down completely, I still cannot subsequently open the file. I have checked task manager and there are no other instances of Excel running, and the file is NOT on a network share or accessible to anybody else.
The only way to get around it is to reboot the PC.
And it ONLY happens with this one Excel file, although I use many on a regular basis, happily opening and closing them repeatedly.
Any idea what may be causing this irritating behaviour?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

A search returns several results ...

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/409236-solved-locked-editing-error-excel.html
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Sof...Office_Suites/MS_Office/Excel/Q_23134725.html
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/814112

Check the items listed on those links and let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## Beeeater (Jan 20, 2006)

I have come across these search results myself, but none accurately describe my problem. The file is NOT on a network share and is ONLY accessed locally - its folder is not even shared.
I am running Vista, not XP of any flavour.
It is very erratic. There are days when I can open and close it repeatedly, no problem, and then suddenly one day I am told it is locked for editing - By me!
It's an irritation, not a problem - And rebooting solves it. But I would still like to know the cause.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

And no folders open with it? SP1 installed? What processes do you have running at the time? Try a detect and repair on your app.


----------

